# EP or no EP that's the big question...?



## naylera (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay here's the senario...
UK citizen has 90 days visa for Singapore which seems to permit certain type of business.
The US company UK citizens works for and is paid by has registered a branch with office in Singapore and has 3 Singapore employees already and with three more to be hired in next 4 months.
UK citizen being sent to Singapore to assist, mentor, attend meetings, etc. for up to 6 months but will travel regularly during this period to other Middle East and Asian countries for meetings.
Does this UK citizen have to obtain an EP to be legally working in Singapore? I really don't think that all the foreign business people I see around have gone through the correct process to ensure they are leagally working?
The advantage of an EP seems to offer more favorable renting options...

Any advice, pointers etc much appreciated
Andrea.


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Andrea, I think you should seek consultation from a reliable source in this matter. I think you need to apply for the EP in this case.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

The advantage of an EP seems to offer more favorable renting options...

Andrea, this is correct. A common question from estate agents/ landlord is legal status in Singapore. Without EP your renting choices are limited.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my 2 cents ? you should get an EP .. and MOM is less stringent, as long as you explain the reason for the short stay ..

For getting rental, well, if you are here less than 6 months, in any case, the property agents will be loath to renting you - as they all want 12 months minimum, unless the market is on the upward swing .. 

Of course, you can pick a few choices - if you are patient ..

Now, without an EP, you will be stuck for getting a bank account as wel .. 

and well, if you travel a lot out of Singapore, ICA will not put you on a regular-visa-run group.

BTW, your company secretary should be able to advice on stuff like this ..


----------

